# Simular 220v de red con proteus como se hace?



## harleytronics (May 3, 2009)

bueno la pregunta esta echa en el titulo ,estoy empezando a usar el proteus y hay ciertas cosas
que me estan complicando ,si alguien me da una mano se lo agrdezco mucho.saludos


----------



## electrodan (May 4, 2009)

Nunca use dicho simulador, pero creo que debe ser algo como "AC source", y después en properties o algo así, le pones el valor de 220. Por lo menos es así en todos los simuladores que usé.


----------



## harleytronics (May 4, 2009)

ok,muchas gracias elctrodan,saludos


----------



## elece13 (May 4, 2009)

En herramientas seleccionas Generator Mode y dentro de las que te aparecen seleccionas SINE. Con esto solo obtendrás la señal de fase, el neutro lo omite. Si quieres simular el neutro, crea otra punta con SINE pero cambia sus valores de fase a 180°.

Se supone que neutro no debe tener voltaje, pero esto es una simulación. A mí me ha funcionado así para las simulaciones que he hecho.

Espero te sirva


----------



## El nombre (May 4, 2009)

ojo! coloca en el generador que te indican 220 x 1,4142 que es el valor de pico.


----------



## elece13 (May 4, 2009)

es muy cierto lo que dice El nombre, se me estaba olvidando que esos 220 es el voltaje RMS


----------



## harleytronics (May 5, 2009)

Elce13 y el nombre ,,gracias por responder,ya le agarre la mano  al proteus 
era como dice elce pero en busqueda de componentes tambien se puede buscar como dice electrodan
y lo del valor pico tambien hay que tener en cuenta 
gracias a todos por su ayuda


----------



## alpharsp (Abr 7, 2010)

ya casi un año  pero para no abrir nuevo tema mmm.

Esque tengo un problema con proteus a ver si me pueden ayudar siempre he simulado digitales y nunca ha habido problemas, pero quiero simular una funte conmutada. Sin embargo no puedo hacer que me funcione

las fuente de corriente alterna me sale con 0v en las terminales y le aparece un puntito rojo en la imagen de la onda senosoidal

hay algo que deba modificar par aque me simule corriente alterna?


Uso Isis version 7.5 sp3 en windows 7


----------



## 12345 (Oct 16, 2011)

para crear un voltaje alterno en cualquier proteus usas vsine


----------



## andyt (Jun 5, 2012)

quiero obsevar el desface de la bobiba en C A en proteus pero no me funciona .anexo el cto


----------

